# Keeping a Betta in a smaller than recommend tank??



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello! So this is the issue, in the next week or so I will be reemerging into the world of bettas. One will be in a heated, 2.5 Gallon tank, and well taken care of. I also want to get another Betta.but only have a 1g bowl. If I were to do daily water changes, get a adjustable, mini heater, and get a slightly smaller Betta, would this be alright for probably around 6 months before I can get a larger tank? Any *help* is a appreciated. Please no harsh criticism, and thank you.


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

On one hand I think it's a tad selfish to buy a pet if you aren't 'fully' capable of taking proper care of it. And I have done this myself when I was younger so I am _so not_ just calling you out; I've been there.

With that said though a well kept 1 gallon tank is certainly better for a betta than being stuck in a cup. 

The only thing that would worry me is the heating situation (I am fearful of non-adjustables).

A one gallon size wise isn't a problem in my eyes if you're going to keep up on the changes like you said. 

As far as getting a 'small' betta, I don't think it's a big deal and what starts as a tiny betta from a store can turn in to a huge one down the road. I just wouldn't get a king betta for obvious reasons. Heh.

So I guess I am torn on the idea. I am so helpful am I not? :lol:


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Any help is better than none! As for being selfish, in some ways I am being, because, technically, the Betta getting the 2.5g won't be mine, it'll be my boy's who's too young to fully care for it. The Betta in the Gallon tank would be mine, in my room since I find them relaxing. And I did find an adjustable heater that is safe for a one gallon, since the non adjustables are a tad scary. Lol. And I wasn't going to buy a baby Betta, just try my luck in picking a smaller adult one... Hopes this clarifies some things. Thanks for the help ☺


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I agree, it's perfectly fine as long as you get a healthy fish and a good heater. A 3G kritter keeper goes for about $16, then a 50watt tetra heater is $20. I don't like any non-adjustable so except the tetra, as they either barely work or they boil the water. Just be super careful about that.

I wonder if you'd be willing to try raising a baby betta? Babies need more water changes and higher temps, so you can get the 50watt tetra (which keeps the water of a 1g at 78 in the north east winter, 82tops in summer) and do daily water changes. Plus it might be fun to get some kind of worm culture going and feed the baby a variety of frozen/live foods (mixed with pellets)

Edit:Whelp never mind XD
If you found a good heater then all is well. Do water changes on a 1-2 schedule. (Change, change, skip one day, change, change, skip) and try to get a small healthy boy


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Like I said in the other thread, as long as you keep up with the maintenance on the 1 gallon, I don't see it being a problem. If it's going to be 6 months before you can upgrade, though, I would personally wait until then to get your second betta, though I understand how it is when you walk into the store and see "The One." >.o


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

saltandpepper2 said:


> Any help is better than none! As for being selfish, in some ways I am being, because, technically, the Betta getting the 2.5g won't be mine, it'll be my boy's who's too young to fully care for it. The Betta in the Gallon tank would be mine, in my room since I find them relaxing. And I did find an adjustable heater that is safe for a one gallon, since the non adjustables are a tad scary. Lol. And I wasn't going to buy a baby Betta, just try my luck in picking a smaller adult one... Hopes this clarifies some things. Thanks for the help ☺


Score for finding an adjustable heater! IMO this definitely changes the whole idea. I think you should get her/him. Sounds like they will be well taken care of. 

So it's a yes from me.


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Well, it seems like I'll just have to see what happens when I go to the store, lol. If I do get two, I assure you that they'll be getting the best care that is possible, as I am completely against any type of animal neglect. As for raising a baby... Not sure if I'm up to that, as it seems that they would be better off in more experienced hands!


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Rosewynn said:


> Score for finding an adjustable heater! IMO this definitely changes the whole idea. I think you should get her/him. Sounds like they will be well taken care of.
> 
> So it's a yes from me.


Well thank you! I probably will, and am extremely excited 😊. One question, how long should I wait for the tanks temp to stabilize before adding the fish?


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

this is the heater I found, I'm pretty sure it's adjustable? I'll be double checking before I buy it.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Salt and pepper I have that one and its not adjustable and will make your water to hot in a 1 gallon tank.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

saltandpepper2 said:


> View attachment 463754
> this is the heater I found, I'm pretty sure it's adjustable? I'll be double checking before I buy it.


Is it the 10w? If so, agreed. Too hot for a 1 gallon and it does not have any safety shut off in case of overheating. I had mine go up to 90 in summer when I wasn't watching it.

In a 2.5 gallon, it will hold the water at 79 if the room temperature is about 71-73. But again, you have to keep an eye on it since it isn't adjustable.


----------



## Cotton19 (Nov 26, 2013)

IMO, "smaller" bettas are usually not healthier. most bettas are close to full grown by the time they are purchased, but I have only shopped a few different places for them, I have yet to have the good fortune of knowing a breeder. my advice for the betta shopping is look for the healthiest fish, but listen to any instincts that draw you towards a fish.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

I just got a new Female Blue VT and shes Tiny but she looks fine to me


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ack, well there goes that! Thanks for the heads up. I guess I keep looking!


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

what about these? Not sure if they're safe...


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh, also since it's a small bowl, would a lamp over it heat it enough?


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Glad to see that your doing your research ! Can we see pics of the new girl ? :-D

My minibow 1 tank has a lamp that heats the tank perfectly if kept on a schedule . So mabye a lamp . But I've heard both good and bad about the slim heater .


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes! I want to see a pic of the girly &#55357;&#56836;. And the slim heater had a warranty, so I think I'll buy it, and if it doesn't work, I'll just return it. Seems like a safe option &#55357;&#56842;.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

saltandpepper2 said:


> View attachment 463834
> what about these? Not sure if they're safe...


I have this heater in my 3 gallon, and it keeps the water at a steady 78.


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh! I think I'll try it then! Thanks!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I personally wouldn't buy a betta without at least a 2.5 gallon tank. Since adjustable heaters for a tank that small will be just as expensive as one for a 2.5 gallon, I'd recommend just looking on craigslist for a used tank or just using a rubbermaid bin until you can upgrade. A bin (you could even get a 5 gallon one) will be cheap, effective, and much less maintenance than a 1 gallon bowl. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

I do have some friends that used to keep fish, and plan on asking them if they have any tanks that they are willing to sell. So that's still an option.


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Well, there's my luck, the 1g tank broke today... Looks like I'll be buying a larger one!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Good for you!


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Alright! So, this is what i have planned out.. I will be buying a 10g tank for one betta, and use the 2.5g tank for the betta in my room! That should give them both plenty of room!:-D Also, one more question, for the 10g, will it still be ok to not have a filter, or is it necessary for such a large tank ( comparably speaking)? Also, I plan on getting this heater for both tanks, since is seems to have pretty good ratings, and people have used it in both sized tanks with success. Sounds good to all the awesome people who have been tolerating my questions? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Heater-5-15-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/10291808


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I love that heater but it isn't enough for a 10g. Also if you don't cycle the 10 do you really want to do 100% water changes? I'd either cycle it or get a 5g with a lot of plants.


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok, thanks, I'll get a heater with higher wattage for the larger tank. What heater would you recommend? and I'm used to hard work, and messy stuff, so cleaning the tank doesn't really faze me... I'm more scared of cycling the tank wrong! I will look into cycling more, and look at types of filters. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

This is my two cents. 

Buy the one fish to put in the tank that you already have. 

in six months when you have money buy the second tank and betta. 

I personally would never put a bettas in anything smaller than 2 gallons, even for a short period of time.


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

VivianKJean said:


> This is my two cents.
> 
> Buy the one fish to put in the tank that you already have.
> 
> ...


Oh no, I can afford another tank, I was just trying to be thrifty 😋. I already decided not to use the 1g and am now trying to decide on whether to buy a 5g or 10g, and whether to buy a filter! I've decid d I might as well get it right from the beginning!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd definitely cycle the 10 gallon. Cycling will provide a much more stable environment for your fish, and trust me, you don't want to do a 100% water change on a 10 gallon


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok, thank you! And I suppose the same goes for a 5g? I'll have to do more research about filters, I have slightly overlooked them in my reading...


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Agreed, cycle the 5-10 (it's not as difficult as it sounds, I did a fish in cycle in 3 days using bottled bacteria and plants and snails, but that's not normal) and for the 5-10 any adjustable 100-150watt heater will do


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for the advice, I'll definitely look into that. Also, in a ten gallon tank, could possibly keep a snail, or some ghost shrimp with him, correct?


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Why don't you get them both a 5 or 10 gallon?


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

1: because I don't have as much room to place one of the tanks
2: I would like to be at least a little recoursefull in the use of the tank I already have.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

saltandpepper2 said:


> View attachment 463834
> what about these? Not sure if they're safe...


I have this one. I used it on my 1g bowl I had, but you always have to keep an eye on it or it heats up (Not adjustable). I have it in my 10g now and it keeps the temp. at a good degree


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

It is definitely best to have an adjustable heater no matter what size the tank is.Could be very dangerous otherwise.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Polkadot said:


> It is definitely best to have an adjustable heater no matter what size the tank is.Could be very dangerous otherwise.


100% agreed. Better to invest a little more up front than have a disaster!


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

I know adjustables are better, but I'm having trouble finding one without ordering one. I'm still looking though! I have found some non adjustables that have amazing ratings. One question, what brand is better, aquaen, or tetra?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Tetra. I extremely dislike aqueon heaters


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Awesome, thanks. I was leaning towards tetra, but want to make sure!


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

The best thing to do is to wait the 6 months and start right the first time. You don't have the betta now, so you aren't in a desperate situation to have to house a betta. Wait until then, and you can go for something larger than a one gallon and research the best equipment out there, including the heater.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

saltandpepper2 said:


> View attachment 463834
> what about these? Not sure if they're safe...


I have had a few these in three gallons and they kept the water the correct temp. HOWEVER, my room temp was fairly cool where I had those particular heaters. Keep in mind that this heater will raise the temp of the water 10 degrees or so above the room temp. Meaning if your room temp stays at about 70 to 72 degrees you'll be OK. Higher and the risk of overheating goes up, especially if it's only a one gallon.
Also, many of the mini heaters will self destruct if taken out of water. The packaging said this particular one wouldn't, but I never took the risk. Others, like the Aqueon, will die the first time it is not in water, and a new one needs to be purchased.


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

TerriGtoo said:


> I have had a few these in three gallons and they kept the water the correct temp. HOWEVER, my room temp was fairly cool where I had those particular heaters. Keep in mind that this heater will raise the temp of the water 10 degrees or so above the room temp. Meaning if your room temp stays at about 70 to 72 degrees you'll be OK. Higher and the risk of overheating goes up, especially if it's only a one gallon.
> Also, many of the mini heaters will self destruct if taken out of water. The packaging said this particular one wouldn't, but I never took the risk. Others, like the Aqueon, will die the first time it is not in water, and a new one needs to be purchased.


Ha! well considering I keep my house at around 64* I doubt I'll have issues with it over heating! And i had no idea that they sell destruct... that's scary :shock: do they actually stop working? Or is it slightly more violent? And after reading more stuff, I'll be going with tetra, instead of aqueon. There's a deal going on at my local petco, that if you buy a tetra tank, you get filters, heaters, and cartridges for under $10 each! Definitely taking advantage of that!


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

alrighty, I'm really worried about getting the wrong heaters for these tanks. So, right now, I'm thinking about getting this one: http://www.petco.com/product/114078...-Heaters.aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_Heaters for my 10g tank ( or should I get the 10g-30g one?) and am having trouble finding one or my 2.5g tank except for these two: http://www.petco.com/product/124961...m-Heater.aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_Heaters http://www.petco.com/product/125680...ueon Submersible Mini Aquarium Heater-125680 and am not sure which one is best. Right now, it's not really a good option for me to get one online, so I would like one that I can buy from petsmart/petco. If you have any other good ones from these stores that would be awesome! And thank you so much for answering all of my (probably) annoying questions!! I just want to get this thing right from the start! thank you so much!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Having the same problem right now . Wanting to get the fluval spec II tank but I can't find a heater . If you find anything tell me lol . I would also like to get it at petco .


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

I, in all honesty, would wait until you can get an adjustable heater. I am fine with winging out some things like a smaller tank size or 'expensive' décor or even food quality (for a brief time) but an adjustable heater is a HUGE benefit. I wouldn't start out of a tank without one these days. ESPECIALLY if you are planning to go with a smaller tank size (less water = getting too hot potentially quicker as opposed to a larger tank). I haven't seen anyone on here boast about a non-adjustable heater they use as of late. I personally experienced the wonkiness of one not heating my tank properly (it never got warm enough). But I think the most scary thing about them is how they can boil your fish before you're able to notice the problem.

Just my .02. 

ETA: This is the one I use and love the most. I have used both the 25W and the 50W. It's actually cheap IMO because it lasts for a good while. I have had some of mine for a few years now and they're all working great. I am not sure where you guys live though so I am not sure if this would be too expensive for you guys or not though.

http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-25W-Sub...7576571&sr=8-1&keywords=hydor+theo+heater+25w


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I always use adjustable heaters. If your fish becomes sick, some illnesses require higher or lower temperatures to cure. You said your house is 65 degrees? Then you need an adjustable heater. A preset one only gets the temperature 3-5 degrees above room temperature. So that would put your water a 67-70. The water needs to be 78-80. 

The only time I used a preset heater, it overheated and fried my fish.

Bottom line - for the safetly of your fish get an adjustable.

May I ask why you cannot order one online? The hydro theo heater is reliable and affordable - $14. But you have to order it online from dr Foster and smith's site


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Non adjustable tetra 50 watt.
I do love it, it is set for 76, will keep itself at that as long as room temp is about 60-75


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Another vote for the adjustable. 5wpg will get you up to 10F over ambient temp, 10wpg will go up to 20F over ambient. I get heaters online, they're considered a consumable since I rotate them out of service & sell them as used gear.


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

saltandpepper2 said:


> So, right now, I'm thinking about getting this one: http://www.petco.com/product/114078...-Heaters.aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_Heaters for my 10g tank ( or should I get the 10g-30g one?) and am having trouble finding one or my 2.5g tank


If you do go with the Tetra brand, I'd suggest the 50watt in your 2.5g and the 100watt in your 10g. Even though I prefer preset heaters (Ebo-Jager!) I have 4 of the Tetra 50watt heaters running right now in my nanos (2.5g and 1g). Pleasantly surprised actually, they've been in since August and tank temps are rock solid: 2.5g @ 79deg and 3 1g @ 80deg even though air temps have ranged from 62-78deg. Inexpensive, compact, and stable. Like any heater, just remember to give it ~5min to acclimate to the water temp before plugging/unplugging (<fastest way to kill a heater!).


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Alrighty then, thanks for the help. Now, if I got an adjustable, what wattage for the 10g?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I would get a 100watt heater for a 10 gallon.


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Awesome, found another adjustable one on Amazon that has 4 stars, so will probably order that one and the hydor.


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Zhylis said:


> If you do go with the Tetra brand, I'd suggest the 50watt in your 2.5g and the 100watt in your 10g. Even though I prefer preset heaters (Ebo-Jager!) I have 4 of the Tetra 50watt heaters running right now in my nanos (2.5g and 1g). Pleasantly surprised actually, they've been in since August and tank temps are rock solid: 2.5g @ 79deg and 3 1g @ 80deg even though air temps have ranged from 62-78deg. Inexpensive, compact, and stable. Like any heater, just remember to give it ~5min to acclimate to the water temp before plugging/unplugging (<fastest way to kill a heater!).


 Awesome! I'm still going to try to order them online, but if I can't, I'll go with these heaters!


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

So, just finished ordering the 25w hydor adjustable heater! Really excited!


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Question, could I use the 50w in the 2.5g tank if I just turned the heat down? The reason I ask is that it's about $10 cheaper! Lol. Thanks. Also, the 25w will still work even though my house is around 64*, right?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I tend to not use heaters that are larger than the tank they are in. There is a larger risk of overheating or the heater breaking. 

the 25watt will work fine.


----------



## saltandpepper2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Good, because I've already ordered it &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Do you have the hydor theo? I love that one! I have it in my 5 gallon shrimp tank.
As far as filters, I haven't found one in a kit yet that i've kept. I've totally switched over to sponge filters. They are cheap but really only available only, and just need an air pump. Though if you want silent, a lot of ppl recommend the azoo palm. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9821. Trust me, filtered is far far easier than unfiltered (i've had to do both)
Are you planning to do a planted tank with live plants? If so, I recommend red cherry shrimp as a friend (but only in a well planted tank). They are super cute and provide a pop of color. If you prefer not to do planted, then I recommend mystery snails. They lay their eggs above the water line so you can just scrape off the egg sack and toss so you don't get a bajillion babies. I have mystery snails as well as cherry shrimp and I think they are a fun addition.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend shrimp because bettas are known to snack on them.... I like nerite snails though. Mystery snails are good too. 

dr. fosters and smith sell the hydro theo heater for very cheap. Its the cheapest price Ive found that that heater.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I never recommend shrimp for a newly-setup tank as they need a well-matured tank for long-term optimum health. If the tank is properly matured and well planted they are still iffy and I wouldn't recommend them for any tank less than a 20; otherwise they are constantly stressed. If the habitat is right a Betta will only be able to catch sick or dying shrimp. Most people who see shrimp in their Betta's mouth are seeing one that was probably on the way out, anyway.


----------

